# Finaly!



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

The tank and stand are home and clean. I had it on the stand and was going to rush to fill it but decided to pull it down to paint the back. I've taken some pictures along the way and will try to get some posted tonight.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Have you decided the color n paint yet? I found a awesome blue that let's light in or out. Put a light behind your tank n blue glows. Light on top on the wall behind tank will glow blue.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Black. It's already started. Was thinking grey, but with the white sand…


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a couple that are blk metallic.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Tank is painted and looks great. I'll have it on the stand and filled after it drys.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

Cant wait to see the set up


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

They are in their tank and aside from hating light seem to be happy as can be. They are crusing the tank and have already eaten a handfull of pellets. I'll get some pics up soon. I want to leave the light off for a while.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

What species did you decide on again? lol


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Brian762 said:


> What species did you decide on again? lol


Rbp


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Yep 14 natts. Great fish Bruner thanks man. Got sinking pellets because of how shy people say they are but at least 1/2 of them came right to the surface as soon as they hit the water. Can't get over these guys!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the setup and fish









I cant wait to see it all complete


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Not all rbp are skittish n scared.I think a lot of it depends on the environment they're raised in n even the keeper that keeps them.hope your enjoying your new fish.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ The most important factors I've found are how much traffic is in front of the tank and frequency of feeding.

I've found that if I feed my pygos several times per day, they associate my presence with food and lose their skittishness to the point of acting like oscars when I enter the room.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree P-man. I don't feed several times a day like you but they're definitely in high traffic area, n are used to seeing me. I make my rbp show me they're hungry,they have to come to top of tank before they get anything.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I like to shake the can of pellets before every feeding. They know that sound and come right up to the glass almost every time







. If they don't then I assume they are not hungry. You will see that if you spend plenty of time with them they will not be very skittish at all. The only time my fish freak is when I put the gravel vac in the tank. They hate that thing


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

Need some pics bro! congrats on the new little beasts! lol


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

OooOo







, I like these DIY project tanks. Can't wait to see it done, good luck!!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Think you have wrong thread my friend. Its not a diy tank.he does need to post pics though.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Took some pics this afternoon but they all suck. I'll try some more tonight. These guys won't stop moving for a moment. If their not eating their crusing from one side of the tank and back. If I can get a decent shot or two they'll be up.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome, thats what you want.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Think you have wrong thread my friend. Its not a diy tank.he does need to post pics though.


No, I know the tank itself is not diy, but from what I gather the stand is I was referring to the type of wood finish he is going to use on it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol I pretty sure stand was a bought stand. Idk maybe I wrong n he's staining it. Thought he only washed it though.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Bruner is right. I was planing a dyi stand when I was planing on a 60g. It is a hand me down stand and tank. Right now it's just sand, water and fish (kinda like it that way). I have offered all kinds of food, but they seem to really like pellets the best (can't complain). Still only crappy pics. Tried my phone, and camera with and without flash. They all suck. If I can't get some good ones in the next day or two, I'll post what I have.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sooo how you liking your piranha? Better than Cichlids? Any fighting amongst the pack? Are you sure they aren't pacu?lol.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, lol, my bad..


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Never buying another chiclid again!!! These guys are still young. Might be pacu. LOL. Best fish I've ever had!!! If anyone wants RBP… See bruner. Really starting to like the bare tank, just sand and water. I'll get some pics up soon (even if they suck).


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

not much, but something. i got a few that a little better with my camera but still working on resizing.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

a couple more... still not great, but...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Quality of the pics doesn't matter, it's the subject that counts... great lookin fish man, glad to see that things are finally underway for you.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice and fat tummies they have there. Good Job!


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah they're fatties that's awesome!


----------

